# Hello



## Lucy (Jan 7, 2012)

Hello,

I am Lucy and I am getting my first mice at Harrogate!

I show cavies so I am going to Harrogate so I am going to come and look round the mice too 

What types of food do you feed your mice on?

Thank you


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

I am very glad to hear you're getting mice soon! Hopefully, your breeder will give you a sample of what they've been eating up to now, and let you know what's in it. You can buy complete mouse blocks in pet stores, but a great deal of us prefer to use mixes we make ourselves, for a variety of reasons. Flip through the Feeding section of the forum, and you'll find a lot of discussion of different mixes or pre-mixed foods.

The big differences between mouse diet and cavy diet are that mice don't need the massive amount of hay that cavies normally are fed, mice don't take well to fresh fruit and veg, and mice primarily eat high-protein seeds and grains. Oats, wheat, barley, millet, etc make up the bulk of a mouse's diet in most cases.

:welcome We're glad to have you!


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Hey Lucy! Glad you joined the forum!


----------



## Wight Isle Stud (May 19, 2010)

Lucy- Welcome, it is vital with animals as small as Mice that you copy the suppliers food or there can be digestive upsets , very bad news for Mice.make any changes gradually after that.


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Hello and welcome!


----------



## Wight Isle Stud (May 19, 2010)

Lucy- I note your picking Mice up at Harrogate, so you are very likely to already have someone to liase with at the Mouse show, but if not when the dust has settled come and ask for Gary and I will introduce you to people.


----------



## WillowDragon (Jan 7, 2009)

Gary, she is picking up pet type mice  But if I spot her in the cavy side, I will grab her and drag her around the mice and attempt to talk her into the joys of mouse breeding and showing! lol


----------



## Lucy (Jan 7, 2012)

Yay!  Thank you, I don't know what my parents would say about breeding mice!


----------

